# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Где приобрести новогодние гирлянды?

## Аркадий

Скоро новый год и в связи с этим ищу где приобрести качественные и красивые новогодние гирлянды.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

В ближайшем супермаркете можно приобрести гирлянды или в магазине электроники.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы тоже не так давно искали проверенный магазин или сайт на котором можно приобрести качественные и красивые новогодние гирлянды по доступным ценам и нам тогда знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://ogonki.by/ там мы и приобрели нужные гирлянды и очень довольны ценой и качеством.

----------

